# avoiding brushmarks



## asbestos (May 26, 2006)

I have a whole mess of trim to do and I am wondering what is the best way to avoid brushmarks without taking 2 years to finish.   I am using an allmost white BM semi


----------



## Square Eye (May 27, 2006)

Spray it.

Some paint levels better than others. My experience has been that paint that levels well one time, may not work the same every time.

A high quality brush will lay the paint on smoother and give less opportunity for brush marks. I like Purdy's brushes. They have a good smooth feel when painting. Keep it wet. Wiping a brush off on the side of the can constantly will cause the brush to get kind of stiff and lay tracks.

The way you paint also makes a difference. Long flowing strokes will eliminate many problems and will speed things up. When you start in a corner, brush it out however far it will go, then lap your brush marks back over the last part you covered.

With a sprayer, keep moving. A little fow-trol helps sometimes. It helps level out the finish. Keep the gun close enough to the work to avoid dry spray. Keep it far enough away to avoid runs. Keep it moving.


There are lots of things that help other people and much that helps me, that I haven't listed. Sanding between coats and laying it on thick will take a long time. To get a perfect job, it will take a while no matter how you do it.


----------



## MinConst (May 27, 2006)

This is how I paint. As Square says a good brush is required I also use Purdy. If your right handed start on the right or top load the brush well, paint a section and finish off with light strokes into the paint, then paint the next section. Just get the paint on and finish into the last section with long light stokes. Always paint into a wet section never paint into a dried area. If you are using good paint SW, BM etc. it should level nicely. Don't try to squeeze the paint put enough on but not enough that it will run. Also make sure you prep properly. Clean grease free. Primed if needed. No gloss finish will take paint well. If it is new wood use a good primer.


----------



## asbestos (May 28, 2006)

I use purdys because I don't like cheap tools (you got to love anything where a top of the line tool is $25) I just got a corona brush and tried that 

_Always paint into a wet section never paint into a dried area. _
so star each stroke in the dry and head back towards the wet?

PS so where upstate? finger lakes?


----------



## MinConst (May 28, 2006)

asbestos said:
			
		

> PS so where upstate? finger lakes?



Liverpool. But only for another two weeks then we will be in Florida.


----------



## asbestos (May 28, 2006)

going from gods country to FL? ? 
Flat, 75 in the winter 95 in the summer. no snow. where is the fun in that?


----------



## MinConst (May 28, 2006)

I never liked the snow. Except when I was a kid and I didn't know better. Kids don't get cold and sore and have to deal with it.
  I do like the summers here in NY. But I look at it this way. We have a pool in NY that we can use all of 2 months. The rest of the time is has this black cover on it until the snow makes it white. In Florida I will have those two months or so that the weather is HOT and the rest of the year will be comfortable. I can live with that. I always said man was not meant to live in the frozen weather. At least not this man.


----------



## Dale (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey you lot dont know how lucky you are, here in South Wales UK we wear rain coats for most of the year
Dale


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2006)

Just keep in mind..... the record high in Miami is only 95 degrees. Check it out!
Glenn


----------



## Dale (Jun 6, 2006)

95 degrees!
it dont even get that hot in my home in the summer with the central heating on even when im wearing a hat and scarf & cuddled up with the dog (hot dog that is)
Dale


----------



## asbestos (Jun 7, 2006)

95 and 137% humidity.


----------



## alicemagooey (Jun 25, 2006)

i guess mr. Minichillo is in Florida by now.
~wishing him and family all the best.
REGARDING 'LINES IN PAINT':
i have appreciated what i have just read here at this forum..

I have done everything recommended and still have _lines_ in my finished project.

i am using a paint called "Graham aqua borne ceramic paint."
The reason i am using this is that i am painting a formica countertop, and this paint is supposed to do the job.
http://www.empirepaint.net/info.htm
but i still get little lines..
 Oh how i wish this particular paint was more 'self levelling'..
i guess there is not much i can do.

i have only done one small bit of countertop..should i quit while i am ahead.i have applied a base coat, which was 'lined'; i sanded, and applied a second coat, which is 'lined.'
*would a third coat level things out?*

help..please, i am in a real pickle if you know what i mean.
(well, since i am in the kitchen, it might as well be a pickle!)
thank you in advance i hope

ps.*. can i use one of those little disposable painting 'sponges in the shape of a paintbrush' for a smoother application? would that work.?*
the product calls for synthetic bristle.
thank you again.
al


----------



## asbestos (Jun 25, 2006)

the paint works for a countertop? that is a lot to ask of anything


----------

